# co-bathing with newborn?



## handsandfeet (Oct 27, 2007)

I was looking up the best baby bath tub and ran across the idea of co-bathing. This sounds like a really good way to promote attachment. Mine isn't born yet, but I would like to know how to go about doing this -- tummy to tummy lying down?? Any suggestions for making it easy? Is it better than a baby tub?


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

We always bathed with our babies when they were little. We just couldn't figure out any other way to do it. For us, this was often a two adult process. One adult sitting in the tub with legs out. Second adult hands the baby in. Baby faces away from the adult in the tub. Sometimes our babies would like lying down on our legs and sort of floating, but with support. Then at the end of the bath, hand the baby out to the non-bathing adult. My husband got so he could manage the in-and-out alone, but I never got the hang of that.

I think we started this with both kids when they were around 2 months? Before that, we just did sponge baths in the baby bathtub and not that often.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

We've co-bathed from the first bath on. The only thing that you really need to know logistically is that you'll probably need another adult in the bathroom to hand the babe to you and take the babe before you get out. The rest will fall into place when you have the baby in there with you... When DS was small he would lay on my outstretched legs and I'd wash him that way, now he sits in front of me and I kind of cross my legs around him? So he doesn't conk his head or try to crawl or stand up







LOL


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

I bring mine into the shower with me (then hand her off to the husbandperson and kick up the hot water







). She liked it the first couple of times, when she was just around 5-6 weeks old, but now not so much. Will have to try taking a bath with her to see if that's any better. As for bathing with a _new_ newborn, I've no advice on that... we kinda didn't bathe her until she was a month old.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

nak - What they said! I found it easier to co-bathe & ds loves it - he can kick & splash.


----------



## MeadowAndColtsMama (Oct 12, 2008)

I've done this with all 3 dc. I put a bouncy seat next to the tub, spread a towel in it, undress baby, wrap them in towel in it. When I'm settled in tub I grab baby and bring them in. When I'm done lay baby right back in towel in the bouncy seat, wrap them again so they don't get cold. Ds is 5 weeks and he loves it. He just looks around. I still bathe with dd (2) so now we're 3 in the tub!


----------



## julesdsm (Aug 18, 2008)

My son is 9 weeks and we've been using a baby tub to bath him, but a couple days i ago i thought to take him in the tub with me. It was really nice and I'll def be doing it more. I switched back and forth from laying him with his back to my chest to supporting him against my knees so he could see my face. He absolutely loved the depth of the water, and i think the buoyancy that it gave him. Lots of smiles from him. I surprised to see how much a newborn floats!


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

My DD joined me in the herbal bath that the midwife prepared for me right after her birth. I tore and DD passed meconium right before she came out, so she was very messy. I have continued bathing with her ever since. At first, I needed another adult to hand her in and out, but since she has been ~4mos I have figured out to do it by myself. I get the tub ready, lay out her towel on a blanket (so that there is a soft spot to put her when getting out) undress myself, undress her and then step very carefully in while holding her. I hold her in a variety of ways in the tub, that part you really will figure out for yourself pretty easily. When it is time to get out, I make sure I am holding her very securely, step out, lay her on the towel and wrap her up, grab my own towel and quick-dry/wrap myself, then pick her up and go to wherever I am planning to dress her--where I have laid out a diaper, cover, clothes etc before hand. I love bathing with my DD and wouldn't do it any other way. Especially when she was pretty new and didn't really love the bath, it was great to be in with her because she could nurse to calm down, and get used to the new experience and sensations while being held close to me instead of being held away from me in a sink or baby tub with no access to her favorite means of comfort.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I used the baby tub once for dd and not at all for ds. All baths were with me.

I get in the tub, dh hands me a naked baby. We hang out, I sit, have baby on my lap, sometimes floating (holding their head) etc. I wash anything on them that needs washing. Then I had a wet baby to dh and he dries and dresses while I finish bathing.

-Angela


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I've done it the way alegna describes a few times.

However, DD2 likes to got o sleep early. And by the time DH comes home... there's no bath happening when she's ready to go sleep for the night, yknow?

So, she gets a bath in my bathroom sink. It's about the same size as a baby tub and I fill it with water, quickly wash what needs washing and get her out. I line the sink with a towel so she doesn't slide around. As her body's learning to self regulate the tempbetter, we are taking it slower with the baths. She likes to rest her head on my hand and float.









This is way easier on my back than trying to put the baby tub into the big tub and all that. And I don't dare try to get into a tub with a toddler and an infant. They're hard enough to wrangle together clothed and dry.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

We've done kitchen sink, bath seat in the big tub, baby tub, tummy tub (don't waste your money on those), and co-bathing. We do really like our cheap baby tub from Ikea, and will probably use it now and then for the next year, until he gets too big. Usually we co-bathe, and it works really well for us. Our method is the same as Alegna's. I tried getting in and out with him myself, but it just didn't seem safe to me.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

Another co-bather here!

Addie loves the deep water; she kicks and splashes and floats and plays with her ducky - all in front of me in between my legs that are stretched out.

If Dh is home, I usually have him hand her in and out. If he's not though, I do it by myself and it's not that difficult once you get the hang of it. You do need a place to put the kid once they're wrapped up in a towel so you can dry off, though.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

From about 2 months on we have co-bathed. She was pretty much able to hold her head up at that point and she would sit between my legs looking at the toys in the bath. DH would grab her up in a towel when bath time was over. If I have another baby, I will do it right away.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Definitely a great way to pass time, get clean and bond. When the baby is little it definitely helps to have another adult for extra hand and getting in and out but I suppose if you were prepared (having towels laid out and a bouncy chair or something next to the tub) you could do it alone.

We have a clawfoot tub and I'd say almost every other night I take a big 'ole bubble bath and both my boys (4 and 1) are diving in after me. It's a nice way to relax as they get older b/c they are confined to the bathtub.







!


----------



## Bookworm715 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure there is anything better than bathing with a squishy baby!









We started w/ DS when he was a few weeks old and with DD right from the beginning. It was a two-man job at first but you get the hang of it. Now DS, DD, and I take a bath before bedtime and it's a great way to wind down and have 'playtime' together (about the only thing they can do together since DD is only 9 days old!)

It's hard to explain exactly what positions work for us- it's something you just get the hang of when you do it. At first it feels a little scary (a big tub and a tiny baby!) but you will be happy you did it!









Also, it's EXHAUSTING for a little one so they take a great nap afterwards!!


----------



## guest9955 (Dec 23, 2008)

we co bath and co shower with our dd since she was about a month old. Withs something we really look forward to and enjoy. she plays, we relax, what could be better









sorry so short- nursing


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I bathed dd in a sink once...or maybe somebody else bathed her and she didn't like that so I never let it happen again.

All the others I've taken in the bath with me from the beginning; it's the only way mama and baby can both stay clean and it's a lot of fun.

I sort of lean the baby back against my thighs, adjusting the angle for the age and comfort of the baby, and looking into his/her eyes.

The current baby took awhile to warm up to bathing, so at first I kept the water level fairly low and just showed him what it was like with the stream and the washcloth until he was ready to splash around, He loves bathing now, but often falls asleep in the tub.


----------



## sharon.gmc (Nov 17, 2008)

We bathe our son and then our daughter separately. But reading this thread, we are planning to do co-bathing. . .


----------



## AirMiami (Feb 3, 2009)

Once my baby's umbilical stump fell out, I started taking showers with her. Sometimes it's the only way I can get a shower myself! I didn't use soap on her until yesterday, actually (who ever heard of a 6 week old with stinky feet!?), so she wasn't slippery and I just bathed myself one handed. Even with using soap on her it's not that bad, I'll sit on the floor of the shower until all the soap is rinsed off.


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

We've taken our son in the tub with dh. It's a good way for them to bond, since I get more time with ds than dh does during the day. DH puts ds on his legs with his knees up, as others have said. And then he kind of floats him around a little so he can experience the water. Ds loves it, and we started at about 3 weeks. I help by handing him into the tub and taking him out and drying him off.


----------



## blind_otter (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *handsandfeet* 
I was looking up the best baby bath tub and ran across the idea of co-bathing. This sounds like a really good way to promote attachment. Mine isn't born yet, but I would like to know how to go about doing this -- tummy to tummy lying down?? Any suggestions for making it easy? Is it better than a baby tub?

DS could not tolerate being alone in a baby tub, and they recommended it at the birth center. As soon as his stump fell off, which happened very quickly for some reason, I bathed with him. DP would sit next to the tub to help. It was quicker and easier than filling up a baby tub and doing all that mess alone.

DP would take him and go massage him/dress him while I put HOT water in the tub and took my own bath.

Now that he is older, though, I can bathe with him alone. I just put a towel down on the floor and put him on there while I get out/dry off. He only recently started bathing alone - we started that after he learned how to crawl and he loves to bathe alone, now. He would stay in there all day if I let him.


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

My LO was not a big fan of her baby bath so I took my Mom's advice and took her in the the tub with me and she LOVES IT! If my husband is home he'll bring her to me in the tub and then take from me when she's ready to get out. When he's not home (work will take him away for days/weeks at a time) I put a towel on the bottom of a laundry basket and put it right by the edge of the bath, then once I'm settles in the tub I reach over the edge and pick her up and when we're ready to get out I place her back in the basket and then get out. It's sort of a moses basket for bathing


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Can I just say that I'm







: about the term "co-bathing"?

When she was very young we only did like 2 baths. Then around 3 months we started doing showers in the pouch I sewed (made of bedsheets from Goodwill, dries very fast) because she had a cold, and now she gets a shower every other day at least and more often when she's got stuffiness or crankiness.


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

mine loves bathing with one of us however I'm not a fan of nursing in the tub so I let dh do bath duty more often than not. I do use her bath seat sometimes too, esp when her brothers want to go in the tub with her.


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

We co-bathe since DD was a few weeks old. We all love it!

DH, if home, hands her to me once I'm ready. He hangs out and plays or helps, if needed. We used to have her sort of lying back on my legs and sort of floating with my hands supporting her head. Then I hold her tummy to tummy to get the backside.

If DH is gone, I give her a bath on my own. I'm just very careful. We usually try to do a bath before he goes on trips so I don't have to deal with that.

She's getting bigger now though, so we do more assisted sitting these days. She loves her ducky!!!


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
We've co-bathed from the first bath on. The only thing that you really need to know logistically is that you'll probably need another adult in the bathroom to hand the babe to you and take the babe before you get out. The rest will fall into place when you have the baby in there with you... When DS was small he would lay on my outstretched legs and I'd wash him that way, now he sits in front of me and I kind of cross my legs around him? So he doesn't conk his head or try to crawl or stand up







LOL

This worked well for us... really, haven't bathed him alone until recently (11 months) and it has been much easier.

I don't usually have another adult there (although did at first) so I would lay him on a few towels before and after.


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

Like everyone else said, I do it all the time. It is easier with another adult, but if my husband isn't around, I strip, strip baby, lay him on a bouncy seat right next to tub, climb in tub and grab him. Reverse when getting out.

One tip - I take a piece of fabric or a baby towel and lay it on my lap. Then put baby on that. We still get plenty of skin to skin contact, but the towel helps me hold onto his squirmy slippery body better, especially when I'm soaping him up.


----------



## Murihiku (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a bad, bad mother, a fraud. Two children, and not once have I bathed a baby in a baby bath all by myself.

DH and I co-bathed our babies together until they were able to sit up, and then we could do it separately.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Both DDs take showers and baths with me. If DH is home he will join us (or not depending on his mood). Its so much easier for me to bathe them when Im in there too and I don't have to worry about getting my clothes wet. Its a win-win situation!

DD1 really likes having DD2 in with us as well. She will 'help" me bathe the baby by handing me washclothes and gets out to give me a dry towel for the baby.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I used the baby tub once for dd and not at all for ds. All baths were with me.

I get in the tub, dh hands me a naked baby. We hang out, I sit, have baby on my lap, sometimes floating (holding their head) etc. I wash anything on them that needs washing. Then I had a wet baby to dh and he dries and dresses while I finish bathing.

-Angela

ditto... and also it's one of the greatest things. I love bathing with DD, who's a year now, and we still share a bath or shower. It's fun to play with her and we have a grande ol' time.
highly recommend!
Also saves money!
(by not buying a baby tub)


----------



## nznavo (Aug 9, 2004)

I bath with mine and am always solo at bathtime, you don't need another adult around. I do use a basic baby support like this when they're really little. That way I can put the baby in the support to get in and out of the bath alone, and set it aside while we're hanging out. We do tummy to tummy (often nursing) when they're tiny, and evolve as they do.


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

I had planned on using a baby tub- recieved the one I wanted at my shower- but on my first attempt realized how uncomfy they are for baby and for mom. So I take baths with baby- it's so relaxing, she loves it, and it's a great bonding time for us both. You figure it out when you get in the tub, the way that works best for you! GL!


----------



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeadowAndColtsMama* 
I've done this with all 3 dc. I put a bouncy seat next to the tub, spread a towel in it, undress baby, wrap them in towel in it. When I'm settled in tub I grab baby and bring them in. When I'm done lay baby right back in towel in the bouncy seat, wrap them again so they don't get cold. Ds is 5 weeks and he loves it. He just looks around. I still bathe with dd (2) so now we're 3 in the tub!

what she said, except it's still just me and my little guy. I can't think of any better way to bathe my boy, and it's soooo much fun to enjoy the water with him now that he's getting older!


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

I planned on doing this too before my bby was born... and we LOVE IT!!! When he was tiny, i just had him in arms, and once he was 3 months, we got him a seat that goes in the tub so I could put him down for a second if i needed to. the seat was small and folded up, so it was easy to move in and out of the tub while holding babe. It was made of mesh. I didn't buy a baby bath, and we havent had any problems.

I remember my mom bathing my youngest siibblings in a baby bath. She laid them down in it to wash their hair.. and they always had ear infections... imo allowing the water to go into their ears like that is not a good idea. I still dont do that to myself... I have narrow ear canals, and the water gets in but doesnt come out, leaving me with infection... so with babe, (well, we dont actually WASH his hair) he sits up and I squeeze a cloth over his head, and just wipe out his ears a little.


----------



## chels_c2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

We "co-bath" as well. We found it was so much easier and ds was so much happier. He would cry when he was in his baby bath but when he bathes with us he has a great time. We started out with showers and it pretty much needed two people. Then I started putting him in a bouncy seat when I got in and out. Then once he got older. He loved to be naked. So I would put a towel in the bouncy seat and let him have naked time while I washed up quickly and then showered with him. He loves it and the whole experience is a happy one.

Another added bounus was I got to shower, which in the beginning was really needed.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

If DH is around I get him to hand me and take away DD, but we frequently bathe while dh is at work. Before dd was mobile, if dh wasn't around I'd put a folded towel in a laundry basket with a baby towel spread out on top then lay dd naked on that while I got into and out of the tub. After the bath I'd wrap her in the baby towel while I climbed out.

During the bath, before dd could sit, I'd sit cross legged or lean back on the tub with bent knees and lay dd in my lap. I also discovered that if I supported dd's head then the rest of her floated and she really liked that. She seemed to really enjoy kicking and flailing her arms while floating on her back.

Now that she crawls, I usually shower with her. I just put some bath toys on the floor of the shower and let her play down there while I wash. Then I sit down and wash her. Afterwards I may fill the tub a bit for a soak.

I love bathing with dd. I still frequently nurse her in the tub.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Haven't read all the responses but we live in a 660sq foot house and a baby bath tub just seemed like another piece of crap to keep up with to me. Me and DD take a bath together every night and it is one of the best times of the day


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

I've only done this once so far, but will do it again. I basically had my knees up and used my thighs to help support DD as I bathed her. She loves the shower head attachment with the light misting too. But bathing with her was so calming for us both.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I tried to use a baby bath in the beginning (like, twice), but it was such a PITA and DS wasn't so thrilled with it. So at about 3 weeks, I started taking him into the tub with me. I'm the kind of person who never took baths before, only showers, but I really like taking baths with him! He gets so into it, looking around, smiling, etc. It's very sweet. Of course, I can't manage to do any actual washing of myself, but oh well. Sometimes I'll take a quick shower while he's in the bouncy seat and then get in the tub with him. (I can't take him in the shower because our shower head is super high-pressure and would hurt him.)

We started with help from DH, but I've gotten pretty efficient at doing it alone. I just have a towel on a baby seat and set him there while I get in and out and dry off quickly. It works great!


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been co-bathing with my daughter since she was 6 days old. My husband brings her in after I'm all washed, so I get to soak in the hotter water first. The little infant tub we bought has been hanging on the wall since she was born!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

once my baby could hold her head up i got into the shower with her and had her bouncy chair nearby to put her in. i would give her her shower first and then have mine. i dont think i was trying to bond with her. i was trying to find a more fun and efficient way of bathing her which would mean less time adn less work for me.


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

We have always co-bathed. The first few times, I made sure that my SO was able to hand the baby to me and be there to take him from me once we were done. Now, I just lay out a hooded towel on the floor right next to the tub. I step into the tub holding the babe and when I'm done, I kneel and gently lower him onto his towel. I'm able to wrap him up in a bundle and then towel myself off before picking him up again.

The first few times in the tub my LO was a little skittish and liked to nurse and just be splashed/wiped down. Now, he LOVES his baths (we do it about every other day) and will smile and talk to me the whole time. He likes to be held on his back like he's floating...or to be held in a sitting position on the floor of the tub. It's super easy and soo much fun!


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

This is just what we've always done out of convenience until our babies were old enough to sit on their own very well. No real "positions"-- we just held them and got them clean then passed the baby out to the other partner.


----------



## smerkin (Jun 2, 2008)

After reading this thread I tried with my 9 week old tonight and she LOVED it!! I just held her head and the rest of her body floated around. She kicked and splashed in the water and just looked up at me smiling and cooing. And she laughed out loud for the first time!! Such a wonderful experience! We will definitely be doing this again!!! After I washed her off I just handed her to DH and he dressed her for me so I could finish up. So easy and a great experience.


----------



## seagreen (Jan 8, 2009)

I really want to try this with my 3 month old! Question for those who hold their baby's head and have them float around-- have you had any problems with water in their ears? I'm a little concerned about the potential for ear infections. Any tips on making sure those little ears dry out? Or maybe it's something I don't need to worry about? Anyway, this sounds like so much fun for baby and parents!


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

Bathing your newborn will tremble your hands. There are a few things that you should make a note of, wash your hands before soaking your baby and keep all the necessary items handy. It is not advisable to leave your baby unattended. Mix the hot water with cold to make it lukewarm. Hold the baby like a football grip using hand and keep your palm of other hands below the neck and head supporting it. You can also add calming and soothing baby bubble bath as a newborn is more prone to cry while bathing. Use dust powder on the back and neck and use mild and gentle baby lotion.


----------

